# Dog Pictures



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

A few dog pictures.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Trudy and DOG


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

*lab fun*

my lab addition and my therapy dog his blanket and personal warmer and sometimes back scratcher


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

*Always proud to post pics of Theo!*

Here is a few from warmer days


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mia*

Guess she got tired of waiting for me to get the camera ready for the shot and decided to take a nap.


----------



## big22 (Jul 11, 2012)

this is Hunter my new pup


----------

